# They took before and after pics



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

My dh's cousin took before and after pics of his ds's circ.








How are they going to present this picture?
"Here son. This is a picture of what we had cut off of you for no good reason."







: uke


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

That is positively sick and abhorrent.


----------



## SKK (Apr 9, 2005)

That's really sick! Other than that, I'm speechless.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Bizarre.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

uke


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

uke









That is utterly horrifying and disgusting.


----------



## alissakae (Jun 14, 2002)

That is just weird. What on earth are they thinking?


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

eeeewwwww







:


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Very strange, very odd.

Very, very sad.









~Nay "The Intactavist Doula"














: my little booby bandito, Antonin









I love my super supportive DH







Our kitties!


----------



## polarbear (May 6, 2005)

Are they planning on making a quick fortune sueing the doctors at some future time? Find any fingers in your chili lately?


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

My dh has a *circ* photo album.I assume that his culture typically does this.I was horrified when MIL brought it out to proudly display.All I could manage to say was," I'll never do this if I have a boy."

I wish I would have said," Look at your poor sons(fraternal twin boys) at the tender age of 5,(pointing to the moment of the cut) he(and I) lost normal sexual relations forever right at that very moment. You took that away from US. Was it worth it? Do you still think you have a right to do that to a child and his/her future partner? Shame on you if you answer yes."

I can say it now,but it doesn't have the same impact.

Some people get off big time with cutting.I wonder if this baby boy will ever see those pictures.By that time he will be conditioned to think his cut penis is cleaner and healthier.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh I'm quite sure the pics will be pulled out and shown to him so he can see how "ugly" his little intact penis was, and how much better his circed penis looks. And maybe they'll even point out how little skin was removed to justify their position.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Wow, that's really disgusting. I just can't understand that state of mind at all.


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

OT--

my older son is circ. (younger intact). I have a couple of pictures where you can see his penis precirc. While the pictures make me sad about my regretable choice I am happy that exist. I don't know if that makes any sense.


----------



## susienjay (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnnice*
OT--

my older son is circ. (younger intact). I have a couple of pictures where you can see his penis precirc. While the pictures make me sad about my regretable choice I am happy that exist. I don't know if that makes any sense.


I think this is common. I know I have tons of pictures of my kids taken in the delivery room and in a lot of the shots they don't have any clothes on yet. It's not like you are specifically photographing the genital area. I do think it is extremely inappropriate to take before/after shots of a circ though. Intentionally taking pictures of your child's genital area just seems creepy. I don't have a problem with things like bathtub pictures.


----------



## Minky (Jun 28, 2005)

Taking pics of a child's genitals for the express purpose of taking pictures of their genitals is just wrong. I have delivery room and infant pictures of dd in which she is unclothed as an infant, but they were obviously not taken for the purpose of showing her private parts! This sickens me, I'm also surprised that anyone is willing to print this sort of thing as I have heard of people getting in trouble for just taking the standard "naked toddler in the bath" pics that I have from my own childhood.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minky*
Taking pics of a child's genitals for the express purpose of taking pictures of their genitals is just wrong. I have delivery room and infant pictures of dd in which she is unclothed as an infant, but they were obviously not taken for the purpose of showing her private parts! This sickens me, I'm also surprised that anyone is willing to print this sort of thing as I have heard of people getting in trouble for just taking the standard "naked toddler in the bath" pics that I have from my own childhood.

I just don't agree with you completely. I think that much of the reason why circumcision has been allowed to flourish so many years in our country is exactly because of what you're saying--basically genitals are something to be hidden away, never seen, or mentioned. They "sicken" people to the point that it's much easier to ignore them, and that means also ignoring how so many newborn boys are needlessly tortured in our country.

The penis, scrotum, perineum, anus, vulva, clitoris--those body parts people just can bring themselves to whisper--let alone say outloud. They are just another body part. There is nothing dirty or shameful about them. I think that until people are comfortable talking about the genitals like they would an arm or leg we will never see circumcision completely gone from this country.

I'm not picking on you, in fact this post isn't about you at all, so please don't get offensive. I just think this is a subject that needs to be addressed among most people.









~Nay "The Intactavist Doula"














: my little booby bandito, Antonin









I love my super supportive DH







Our kitties!


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

I just wanted to mention when I worked in the hospital birth center, I remember one dad INSISTING on taking before and after photos. He seemed to think the whole ordeal was quite humorous. Another young couple followed along to the circ room and ran back for the video camera... @@ People never fail to amaze (and disgust) me.

Jen


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflower_mommy*
I just wanted to mention when I worked in the hospital birth center, I remember one dad INSISTING on taking before and after photos. He seemed to think the whole ordeal was quite humorous. Another young couple followed along to the circ room and ran back for the video camera... @@ People never fail to amaze (and disgust) me.

Jen

Finding humor in deliberately hurting a newborn really is disgusting. I wouldn't have been able to keep my temper in check as I told him what an awful person he is.

~Nay "The Intactavist Doula"














: my little booby bandito, Antonin









I love my super supportive DH







Our kitties!


----------



## Minky (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin*
I just don't agree with you completely. I think that much of the reason why circumcision has been allowed to flourish so many years in our country is exactly because of what you're saying--basically genitals are something to be hidden away, never seen, or mentioned. They "sicken" people to the point that it's much easier to ignore them, and that means also ignoring how so many newborn boys are needlessly tortured in our country.

The penis, scrotum, perineum, anus, vulva, clitoris--those body parts people just can bring themselves to whisper--let alone say outloud. They are just another body part. There is nothing dirty or shameful about them. I think that until people are comfortable talking about the genitals like they would an arm or leg we will never see circumcision completely gone from this country.

I'm not picking on you, in fact this post isn't about you at all, so please don't get offensive. I just think this is a subject that needs to be addressed among most people.









~Nay "The Intactavist Doula"














: my little booby bandito, Antonin









I love my super supportive DH







Our kitties!























What I meant about the picutures was they could fall into a real sicko's hands esp. if they get on the internet.

Theres nothing wrong with nudity. I don't think people should be sicked out by seeing a little boy or little girl running in the yard naked, playing in the sprinkler. I think that sort of thing would raise awareness about there being many uncut little guys out there.

I have "naked baby in the bath" and naked delivery room pics. I even have a few of dd where she has stripped her clothes off and is running round the house with her blanky on like a cape. I would never put those on the net but yes when family and friends come over dd will point out the "bare bottom" pic if we are sharing baby photos.

I am a bit paranoid about all the real sickos out there who get off on looking at little kids' parts which is why I would think a pic focusing on a child's genetalia would be rejected by the photo store and authorities notified. Nothing I've ever taken of my dd focuses on her private parts even if they happen to be in the picture.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minky*
What I meant about the picutures was they could fall into a real sicko's hands esp. if they get on the internet.

Theres nothing wrong with nudity. I don't think people should be sicked out by seeing a little boy or little girl running in the yard naked, playing in the sprinkler. I think that sort of thing would raise awareness about there being many uncut little guys out there.

I have "naked baby in the bath" and naked delivery room pics. I even have a few of dd where she has stripped her clothes off and is running round the house with her blanky on like a cape. I would never put those on the net but yes when family and friends come over dd will point out the "bare bottom" pic if we are sharing baby photos.

I am a bit paranoid about all the real sickos out there who get off on looking at little kids' parts which is why I would think a pic focusing on a child's genetalia would be rejected by the photo store and authorities notified. Nothing I've ever taken of my dd focuses on her private parts even if they happen to be in the picture.

That makes sense. On the other hand, if we could convince our society to think of private parts such as we do arms or legs then I doubt we'd have as much problem with perverts. Maybe I'm wrong, but you know the saying, "I only want it because it's not allowed". I'm sure that works (subconsciously) into the minds of perverts also.

Anyhow, just my two cents.

Cheers!
~Nay "The Intactavist Doula"














: my little booby bandito, Antonin









I love my super supportive DH







Our kitties!


----------



## Minky (Jun 28, 2005)

Thats certainly a thought. However I can't see mainstream society changing any time soon so I think we all need to watch out for perverts and protect our children. It's hard raising kids to be comfortable with their bodies in such a dangerous world, though.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree with you, Minky. How DO we raise our children to be comfortable with their bodies when there are all these perverts running around? I wish I knew the answer to that one.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Ok, I have a crap load of naked baby pictures. DS is 19 months and I STILL take naked pictures, and I will continue to do so until he doesn't feel comfortable. However, they don't go on the net, only to close family (my parents and inlaws). I let DS run around in the back yard naked as a jay bird and he loves it.

Now, I think taking naked pictures of your children is totally different than taking a close up shot of your childs genitalia. I don't think the vulva or the penis is gross or should be hidden, but it shouldn't be the focal point of a family picture. Reguardless if circ is involved at all. That to me seems odd and inappropriate.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

I think that the thing that bothers me about the "before and after" pictures, is what they imply. What are before and after pictures normally taken of? Makeovers, plastic surgery...things that are meant to "improve" you. What do they plan to do with these photos? Pull them out one day and say "Gee, son, look how hidious you were in your "before" pictures. Aren't you glad we had this done to you? See how much better you look?"

It's not the idea that they're pictures of genitals (I'm sure we all have a few naked baby pictures of our own children), but that the before and after pic concept reminds me so much of something off of Extreme Makeover - Infant Edition. I really don't understand what purpose they could serve, other than a justification by the parents that they're doing something to physically improve the child. It's just weird.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

how awful!


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

That is so weird!


----------



## erlyco (May 31, 2004)

This just shows how "lightly" people take circ.
I used to feel this way (







: ), and I know most of my friends and relatives still do.

Ironically, although the parents probably wouldn't admit that the circ. was cosmetic surgery, they are practicing behavior that is totally typical of cosmetic surgery -- before and after pics.


----------



## Piratemomma (Jun 16, 2004)

Rather OT, but when we went camping on the 4th of July there was a family that was letting their toddler girl run around naked. They had a corner lot, and the place was SLAMMIN. Seriously, I bet more than 200 adults went by them DAILY.


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm naked as a jaybird in almost every pic of me before I was about 11 (well, mostly in my underwear, my parents could only take so much) because I hated wearing clothes.....being naked is FUN and feels great. If my parents had only taken pics of me while dressed there would have been like 6 pics of me as a youth, all at birthday parties.

However, before and after circumcision pics of a baby's penis.........

uke and


----------



## Minky (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunnybumm*
Ok, I have a crap load of naked baby pictures. DS is 19 months and I STILL take naked pictures, and I will continue to do so until he doesn't feel comfortable. However, they don't go on the net, only to close family (my parents and inlaws). I let DS run around in the back yard naked as a jay bird and he loves it.

Now, I think taking naked pictures of your children is totally different than taking a close up shot of your childs genitalia. I don't think the vulva or the penis is gross or should be hidden, but it shouldn't be the focal point of a family picture. Reguardless if circ is involved at all. That to me seems odd and inappropriate.

That's what I was trying to get across--cute naked baby pics are fine, close ups of the genitals are not.


----------



## Piratemomma (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:

I'm naked as a jaybird in almost every pic of me before I was about 11 (well, mostly in my underwear, my parents could only take so much) because I hated wearing clothes.....being naked is FUN and feels great. If my parents had only taken pics of me while dressed there would have been like 6 pics of me as a youth, all at birthday parties.
In public, around hundreds of strangers?


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think naked kids are a big deal-public or not. At a local wading pool there was a 3yo girl that was swimming naked. I did not think it was a big deal,but many were offended by the nudity.Someone even wrote into the local paper to complain about that mother not *protecting* her child in a world full of sickos. Well I don't recall any frolicking naked children ever being taken.It is always the dressed kids with NO PARENTS AROUND to keep an eye on them.

On a side note while in Europe I spent a week at a nudist camp in the former Yugoslavia.I was a teen at the time.People of all ages were putting up tents naked,shopping naked,and eating at the restaurant naked.Everything was done naked.No one(besides me lol) gawked. It was just normal. Lol,that experience was one of my fondest of Europe.

Our society(US) is very prudish,and yet we still have a very high rate of child molestation. Nakedness is not a bad thing,and certainly does not encourage molestation more.Molestation will occur regardless,because molestors *want* those children. Look at the case of that poor IDAHO family. She(Shasta) was just playing in her yard(in her bathing suit) when that pervert decided he would kill her family to take her and her brother Dylan.
Just a ramdon act.

Anyway back to the OP...I have naked pictures of the kids,but no close ups of the genitals.Before and after pictures of genital surgery is sick,but then circumcision of a child IS sick too.Most parents don't talk to their kids about circumcision.All of the kids I have come across had no idea parts of their genitals were cut off.


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piratemomma*
In public, around hundreds of strangers?

I don't remember ever camping at a place that was that crowded, but sure, I ran around in my underwear while camping. My parents didn't think there was anything particularly enticing about me running around half naked- they thought I was cute naked or dressed so they just kept an eye on me and educated me as much as possible about the creeps out there. But I think that if I HAD run around naked in front of hundreds of strangers- in a relaxed environment, not at school or something equally too formal for nudity- there would have been nothing wrong with that. A naked kid doesn't create perverted thoughts in a sicko's head, those thoughts are already there, why should I suffer bc of some azzhole? I hope I didn't offend u with my comments, they weren't directed at any one post in particular, I was just adding.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I also agree there is nothing wrong with a naked child in public (in the correct environment, ie not in the shopping mall or a restaraunt). I would let my DS be naked while we were camping, no problem, reguardless of the number of people. Especially camping. I mean, you are in the middle of nature, what is more natural to a child then to be naked? And you don't have to worry about pee on the carpet.









I also agree that perverts don't need to see a naked child to be turned on. They can be just as aroused by a clothed child. IMO that is just like saying we shouldn't NIP because some pervert might look at our breasts. Everyone knows what a penis and a vulva looks like, especially in children there isn't that much of a difference from one to the next. And especially from the distance a stranger would be at.

Heck I would let my DS be naked whenever he wanted, in appropriate environments, if he was potty trained and I wasn't worried about poop on the ground.


----------



## Piratemomma (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, I agree nudity is no big deal for me...and it wouldn't have been a big deal for me if the place had been slow. In fact we kept our son in his undies when we went to a different site a few weeks before, and would have let him run around naked if we didnt have immediate neighbors. This place was just packed liked sardines, and anybody could have been watching.........though I also agree it wouldnt matter a great deal to a pervert.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Minky (Jun 28, 2005)

You're right, perverts don't need pics or to see naked kids to get turned on. But there is something about putting a naked kid pic on the internet and knowing that perverts could steal and be looking at my daughter and getting turned on that makes me very uncomfortable.


----------

